# These handlebars are wrong, right? (1977 Stingray Five Speed)



## cbustapeck (Nov 11, 2020)

So, I bought this December, 1977 Stingray Five Speed last night, and while I am waiting for it to pack and ship, I'm gathering parts.

To my eyes, the handlebars look wrong - but I know that there are some changes in later models that are not what I might be used to - so I wanted to ask before seeing out a taller replacement. 

So, right or wrong? 

Also, recommendation of reasonably priced brake pads? (I never like to cheap out on brakes, but $30 for pads?!)

Also, check out the condition of this seat!




While I am at it, are there any other obvious things that are wrong?


----------



## jammer (Nov 11, 2020)

Those are junior sized handlebars, I very often find them on the later model stingrays. This year I found two red 5-speeds, one had the short bars and one had the tall bars. So putting taller bars on them would be correct. Also the rear reflector is wrong, that's all I could see.  The seat is a replacement, if I remember right it should have a solid blue seat without the mylar.


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 11, 2020)

jammer said:


> Those are junior sized handlebars, I very often find them on the later model stingrays. This year I found two red 5-speeds, one had the short bars and one had the tall bars. So putting taller bars on them would be correct. Also the rear reflector is wrong, that's all I could see.  The seat is a replacement, if I remember right it should have a solid blue seat without the mylar.




Thank you. Do you have any thoughts as to why they would end up on them so often?


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 11, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> Thank you. Do you have any thoughts as to why they would end up on them so often?



They're dealer/buyer option. Some times dealer options them inside as a large store order and other, dealer add them for short people and short people don't got nobody. My 1981 24" Cruiser has em too. Yours Prob had em new too.  You'll have to un-option em.


----------



## Rollo (Nov 11, 2020)

It also has a pre '74 derailleur on it  ... Here's a pic of my original '77 for reference ...


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 12, 2020)

jammer said:


> Those are junior sized handlebars, I very often find them on the later model stingrays. This year I found two red 5-speeds, one had the short bars and one had the tall bars. So putting taller bars on them would be correct. Also the rear reflector is wrong, that's all I could see.  The seat is a replacement, if I remember right it should have a solid blue seat without the mylar.



Are you saying that it is an aftermarket seat that someone put a Stingray tag on or just that it came from a later Stingray?


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 12, 2020)

Rollo said:


> It also has a pre '74 derailleur on it  ... Here's a pic of my original '77 for reference ...
> 
> View attachment 1299761



Please don’t tell me that correct would be the GT100 that I just sold off. That would be so ironic.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

Not sure if it would be a GT 100 that is what is on my 76' not sure if it went to the GT 120. I cant  tell what is on Rollo's 77. Rollo help whatis on your 77


----------



## Rollo (Nov 12, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not sure if it would be a GT 100 that is what is on my 76' not sure if it went to the GT 120. I cant  tell what is on Rollo's 77. Rollo help whatis on your 77



... GT 120 ...


----------



## jammer (Nov 14, 2020)

Your seat is the style used on the earlier deluxe stingrays and fastbacks. Stopped using the seats with the mylar stripes in the early seventies I believe. But more than likely your seat is one they produced later but still a Schwinn approved replacement seat. Your seat should be just like Rollo's, the solid blue.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 19, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> Thank you. Do you have any thoughts as to why they would end up on them so often?



Maybe they ran out of tall bars due to factory supply issues, strikes etc. Only Schwinn would know the answer.


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 20, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Maybe they ran out of tall bars due to factory supply issues, strikes etc. Only Schwinn would know the answer.



Back in the 60's-early 70 while the Sting Ray was selling like hot cakes, you would have seen junior bars regularly. Junior bars on occasional Sting-rays but tons of girl and boy 20" middleweight Junior bikes with sting-ray saddles and s7 rims, front and back were nothing new at all. And in this case, then, in many Jr's you would have to option a dealer to put on larger Sting-ray handle bar at extra expense. IDK in 70's how frequent this was B/C by then I was rebuilding 10-speeds, but I trashed a few Jr bars when turning Jr 20"ers into Sting Rays.

So, it does not surprise me to find these bars on sting rays, especially during BMX conversions like 1978 Tornado as they're Jr bars with added cross bar. A  Late Sting-ray and Junior bar would not be far fetched at all. And in my Jr, or as Schwinn calls it, "Down Cruiser " 24" 81 Cruiser with JR bar >>  with it or regular bar, is a no brainer. It was on my used 'Down Cruiser' when I got it and as far as I'm concerned, it It may or may not have been factory or dealer installed. I mean it was used right. But also has BMX/mountain saddle which makes it a Cruiser/BMX/mountain/Sting-Ray  on 24" perfect match.

Albiet, hasn'nt stopped me from thinking often, 24" frame and Krate Springer B/C they're 24" and U can Not put a standard 26" springer on a Jr, unless custom built, (too bad) with 20" S2 on front, 24 the rear, Banana seat and right sized sissy bar, ya got a big boy's Krate, (26" Schwinn springer that fits 20 or 24 frame, I wish) But a Krate Type Schwinn never made. ( Schwinn Named the Krates, but us kids were already making the conversions well before them, using old Schwinn parts,  an Schwinn claimed em, as if it was their idea. )[wink])


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 20, 2020)

The bike arrived yesterday, and I found that the handlebars were date coded correctly. Given that they're a modification that was made when the bike was new, I don't see being able to justify changing that. Thank you all!


----------

